# Starter pistol suggestions?



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Any suggestions for a starter pistol? GunX as far as I know is no longer manufacturing guns, only repairing them. I'd like one with a 209 or 22 caliber size. Prefer an orange handle to find it in the tall grass.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Alfa 209 Primer Pistol Starter Kit . $209.95 (Save $9.95) FREE SHIPPING US48,

this is what I am using. And do not forget the holster especially if you are training in rain and snow. I once forgot the holster and belt at home and it was raining, had to empty pockets and use it for the pistol' needless to say I had to hold onto my pants the entire time. 
The cleaning rod is not very good, DH had to order a better rod from Midwayusa to make sure it cleans properly.

ETA - since everyone we train with has an orange handle it helps to engrave or use a permanent marker to put your initials. I used to know which one was mine because it was always cleaned after each use, until the others caught on that it works much better if nicely cleaned and oiled.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

I have had the LCS Champ and used it for the past 10 years or son. No complaints. 

Ths LCS Champ


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> Any suggestions for a starter pistol? GunX as far as I know is no longer manufacturing guns, only repairing them. I'd like one with a 209 or 22 caliber size. Prefer an orange handle to find it in the tall grass.


Unless you are in an area which restricts the use of handguns*, you may want to look at a regular .22 revolver ... I've used one for training for over XX years. They are generally better built than starter pistols and, more importantly, the report goes out the end of the barrel and does not have anything blocking the sound waves, which makes it WAY less harmful for your ears (although I still wear protection). My pistol has a 9 shot, swing-out cylinder ... I consider it to be the ideal training pistol. I also have a true starter pistol, but only use it when I must.
FTGoldens

*As I recall, Alaska pretty much encourages everyone to walk around armed, so I doubt that there are any restrictions.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

HA! Yes we are armed to the teeth up here. It's kind of funny. We have a saying: We're the only state where democrats carry guns and republicans smoke pot. So I'm in the former and my husband in the latter category. 

Good suggestion on the 22 revolver. It would be easier to get a good revolver and blanks. The gun is for a friend wanting to get one for his wife for Christmas for training their dogs. (Yes husbands buy guns for their wives for Christmas up here, and we get excited about it!) My friend really likes my GunX pistol, which is a nice gun. But you are right, the sound comes out the side, not the end of the barrel, so it's a bit hard for the dogs to focus on the bird I think maybe, and associate where the bird will fall. Hmm food for training thoughts. It would be interesting to test this idea of marking differences between shooting a starter pistol or a real revolver using blanks. What do you think?

Alaska does not require registering guns or permits for owning a gun or gun licensing of any kind. Because guns are so common here, we have a high incidence of people acting stupid with guns because they've forgotten how dangerous they are, because they are so common. Which has meant we have the highest rate of accidental gun deaths. We also have the highest rate of drowning, but they aren't taking our boats away anytime soon either.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

hahaah - due to the concealed weapon regulations I would never recommend a revolver to a person unless I know they have a concealed weapon permit. Funny times, I would have not thought twice about it 20 years ago.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

No concealed weapon permits required here. Anyone can carry anytime, concealed or open. I do throw a blanket over my shotgun when it's in my backseat. I keep my starter pistol in a canvas bag in the back too. You get used to it. Never owned a gun until I moved here. Probably wouldn't own one if I didn't live here except for fieldwork.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Alaska7133 said:


> No concealed weapon permits required here. Anyone can carry anytime, concealed or open. I do throw a blanket over my shotgun when it's in my backseat. I keep my starter pistol in a canvas bag in the back too. You get used to it. Never owned a gun until I moved here. Probably wouldn't own one if I didn't live here except for fieldwork.


hahaha - if I could take the cold I would be moving to Alaska!


----------

